Ask HN: What are the repercussions for lying about competing offers? - kevininja
======
pizza
It depends on the cost it takes to make the claim.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signalling_theory#Dishonest_si...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signalling_theory#Dishonest_signals)

